# euromedian's photo contest



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

I wanted to say Thank You to everyone who voted for me...:thumbup: I was notified that i took top honors. I appreciate everyone's support...:beer::beer:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Voted :thumbup:


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

link didnt work for me


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

I tried to help, but the link didn't work for me :/


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

http://euromedian.net/2010/11/30/euromedian’s-phat-fives-photo-contest-the-vote/


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

voted


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbup: Voted. Hands down my favorite pic of the bunch...by far.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Voted :thumbup:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> Voted :thumbup:





UghRice said:


> voted





OffLineR said:


> Voted :thumbup:


Thanks for all the support guys 



Ultimatetaba said:


> :thumbup: Voted. Hands down my favorite pic of the bunch...by far.


I think so too but i'm a little biased...:laugh: I'm losing though


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Voted! Only 7 away from the top for this picture! Is voting more then once allowed? If not it's okay I have 5 computers I can vote from haha


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

voted


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

You're #1 now


----------



## zachste (Aug 28, 2007)

DubberNix said:


> You're #1 now


 boooo vote for my b5 wagon! haha only kidding, good luck man, nice pic and car :thumbup:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

DubberNix said:


> You're #1 now






zachste said:


> boooo vote for my b5 wagon! haha only kidding, good luck man, nice pic and car :thumbup:


HaHa, same to you man. Nice ride also :thumbup:

I appreciate all the votes guys. Keep them coming if you can eace:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

there are a few other nice ones but your photo definitely won my vote :thumbup:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

voted for the 5 - wagon is sick too though !


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Some people have horrible taste in that contest. I won't say the exact car, but I don't see how it has 67 votes over something like this:


----------



## zachste (Aug 28, 2007)

yea that wagon is much gheyer than that mk5 for sure


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

rabriolet said:


> Some people have horrible taste in that contest. I won't say the exact car, but I don't see how it has 67 votes over something like this:


This is an awesome shot and car.


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

9 votes whaaaaaaaaatttt:vampire:

nice car / pic


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

07silverbullet said:


> This is an awesome shot and car.


I don't like MKV's but yours with that rims is perfect and that car can't come any closer to yours. :thumbup:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

OffLineR said:


> I don't like MKV's but yours with that rims is perfect and that car can't come any closer to yours. :thumbup:


Thank you for the compliment :beer: Please keep the votes coming, people are starting to catch up quickly....eace:


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

Voted:thumbup:

Nice pic man


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd like to see more of my car

lol but yours is great looking voted


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

llllllll vr6 lllllll said:


> Voted:thumbup:
> 
> Nice pic man





Vdubed13 said:


> I'd like to see more of my car
> 
> lol but yours is great looking voted


Thank you guys :thumbup:


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

Voted... awesome shot :laugh::wave:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

XstartXtodayX said:


> Voted... awesome shot :laugh::wave:


:laugh: This guy right here ^^^^ Jon Schusteritsch is the man that takes the beautiful photos of my car. He is the reason why i'm on top right now :beer::beer:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

07silverbullet said:


> :laugh: This guy right here ^^^^ Jon Schusteritsch is the man that takes the beautiful photos of my car. He is the reason why i'm on top right now :beer::beer:


Agreed! I've seen some of his other shots in the photography forums, and they're off the hook!


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

voted.

i like this better tho, idk why..


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

mihneagabriel said:


> voted.
> 
> i like this better tho, idk why..


I really like that shot also, but only could choose one for the contest


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Agreed! I've seen some of his other shots in the photography forums, and they're off the hook!


Yes sir they are. You will be seeing shots from him very soon in print with a special someones car...opcorn:


----------



## XstartXtodayX (Dec 27, 2004)

07silverbullet said:


> :laugh: This guy right here ^^^^ Jon Schusteritsch is the man that takes the beautiful photos of my car. He is the reason why i'm on top right now :beer::beer:





Ultimatetaba said:


> Agreed! I've seen some of his other shots in the photography forums, and they're off the hook!





mihneagabriel said:


> voted.
> 
> i like this better tho, idk why..
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/5107475970_284ab2d61e_b.jpg


Thanks guys  it helps when you know someone with an awesome car like Rich's to shoot :thumbup:



07silverbullet said:


> Yes sir they are. You will be seeing shots from him very soon in print with a special someones car...opcorn:


That's 2 printed things... really looking forward to them


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

XstartXtodayX said:


> Thanks guys  it helps when you know someone with an awesome car like Rich's to shoot :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> That's 2 printed things... really looking forward to them


As am I...:beer:


----------

